# Waiting on babies....



## HGFarm (Mar 16, 2014)

Just have two due this year, both mares (a mother and daughter) bred to my fewspot stallion.

Got the first due (the mother) set up with the Breeder Alert now. She is due any time. This is Sonoita I'm Miss Leading, pic taken a couple of days ago. The chesnut in the background is her daughter and due in 3 to 4 weeks. (Oops her pic came out squished)

Here's who the mares are bred to:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see all those spots

should be gorgeous

Laurie do you have a cam on the internet?


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

You KNOW I for one have been waiting for this boy to show us what he can produce. So, I can't wait to see SPOTS!!!!

I'm so glad you joined us here! WELCOME 'appy' friend!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2014)

Great to have you with us Laurie! As you say, the pics are a bit squished and the one of your boy didn't show at all for me?? Perhaps you could re-post them?

Good luck with Sonoita - wishing you a safe smooth foaling (and lots of spots to keep our wonderful Diane happy!)


----------



## JAX (Mar 17, 2014)

That is odd I see the squished girls shot but I see daddy just fine. Gotta love these computers!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2014)

LOL!! Now I have logged in again Daddy has appeared!


----------

